# nail clipping



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

We will be clipping Axel's nails this weekend as they are getting long, he is 9 weeks old. Just curious to how often people clip there dogs nails? And is it much of an issue for your puppy? (or adult dog) We try to touch Axel's paws as much as possible so he gets used to our touching, however clipping may be another story. (hopefully not)


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Our breeder told us for one of us to hold the puppy under the armpits facing away from you, and have another person clip them with just normal human nail clippers. Once they are older she showed us the proper clippers to get, but for now she said regular nail clippers are quick and easy for little nails. We have been clipping her nails once a week, and it doesn't seem to faze her. (yay! sleeping problems...but no nail problems! lol! ;D )


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I live alone so it's $8 every 2-3 weeks at a groomer a mile from my house. There is no way in **** I would try to do it on my own. I do have clippers though... every time I tried to get near him with him, he tried to eat the clippers :


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Sounds good Kashag, i think we will go with the human nail clippers for now...


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

Or pup is 7 months old. We trim his nails about every 10 days. It takes one person to hold him and another to trim. The first time we did it, you would have thought we were torturing the little guy, but he got a little better each time and is pretty good about it now.


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Well we just clipped our pups nails, and he slept through the whole process, my wife also filed his nails so they are not as sharp. She did it all by herself with no concerns. Interesting how some dogs just don't like it, our vet said it is the worst part of his job, as some dogs are just psychotic and try to bite him and need two assistants to hold the dogs down...


----------



## Jacobite (Nov 8, 2008)

We just can't get near Bruce when it comes to getting his nails trimmed.The vet did offer to sedate him if it got really bad but thats going to far.
Just have to encourage him to dig.His sister on the other hand will give you her paw to get hers done.


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

[As much as I hate to admit it we've had to go the light sedation route. The vet tech called it ACE. Sure it stands for something. It didn't knock her out at all, just let us control her so we could get them trimmed. Ziva will let you play with her feet and nails all day long until she sees the trimmer. Hoping we will be able to get them trimmed next time without the "doggy downers"


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Savannah gets one front paw nail trimmed and one back paw nail trimmed each day before dinner. She gets a little of her dinner kibble after each 'click!' as a reward. Since it is part of her dinner routine now, she will deal with it; although she truly hates it. She circles around me for a few minutes before she finally gives up and crawls into my lap for the clipping. Waiting a few weeks for the nails to grow turned the process into a wresting match. She will win those in a few more months, so we went back to the every day routine.

It takes about 5 patient minutes total from when I sit down on the floor with the clippers to when she gets her second reward. I only take a couple of millimeters off each time so the nails don't get too short.


----------

